# Introducing my Golden to the sounds of a shotgun



## OSUTimber (Apr 13, 2011)

I am wanting to start training my golden to be calm around the sounds of shotguns so I can take him shoting with me. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to start doing this. Timber is 5 1/2 months old. 

Thanks


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

No experience with this but you may find some helpful hints in the hunting section of the forum.

Maybe they make CDs with those types of sounds on it?


----------



## OSUTimber (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks, I didnt even realize there was a hunting section. I will check in there.


----------



## RescuedBill (Apr 27, 2011)

Like so much start slow. Find a starter pistol, the boom from it will be nothing compared to a 12 ga. shotgun.

Start at a distance where the report of the .22 cal starter pistol is neglible, basically background noise.

Keep working your way up closer and closer. Keep giving positive feedback as you approach. Each time the gun goes off and the pup doesnt react give praise. 

Take it slow until you can get up next to the person shooting without any response from the dog. It may take a couple of sessions. 

Repeat with a .410 shotgun or perhaps a 20 guage. Then work up to a 12 guage. Dont be afraid to slow down and back off if the pup shows any concerns or appears to be spooky. Have good distractions like birds, do some retrieves at a distance with the gun going off in the background. 

Again, dont be afraid of going slow. It will take more time to undo gun shyness caused by rushing it than taking it slow. Do some searches on the internet or HRC forums and you should be able to find good stuff.

Kurt


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I moved your thread to the hunting section


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

I need to do this soon too, I was planning on doing the same thing, play with the pups and have a shooter in the background. and slowly move closer as long as there's no negative reactions.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I start by just banging stuff around the house. In the kitchen making loud noises,cabinet doors,unloading the dishwasher, pots and pans when they are eating (this pup justs stares at me) and graduate to a blank pistol with mild blanks. Then full blanks and then to shotguns at distance. Take him to a skeet range and let him get used to the noise from the parking lot. Taking my 9 week old tomorrow to train a friends dog for a National Field Trial. He will here the shots from a distance and not up close at first. 
I don't think he will react because he doesn't react to loud noises here. The only thing that bothered him about the vacuum cleaner is that he couldn't figure out how to attack it. (No visible and desirable chewable surfaces)
Some are not bothered in the least by gunshots. In fact some will perk up like they have heard it before.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

OSUTimber said:


> I am wanting to start training my golden to be calm around the sounds of shotguns so I can take him shoting with me. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to start doing this. Timber is 5 1/2 months old.
> 
> Thanks


Step 1. Find a helper who can toss a few bumpers/birds and fire a blank gun.


Step 2. without the gun, have the helper toss a few marks for the pup to retrieve.


Step 3. Make the retrieves longer. Have the helper walk a little further out into the field. You want to work up to about a 60 yard retrieve or so.

Step 4. Add the gun. Have the helper hold the gun behind his back using his body to shield the blast of the blank pistol from the pup. Have the helper toss a mark and fire the pistol while the bumper is in the air.

Step 5. Fire the gun, then throw the mark. When the pup starts to lock in on the sound of the shot expecting something to retrieve, you're ready for step 6.

Step 6. Begin working the helper back closer to you and the dog. Shoot, throw, retrieve, move a few steps closer and repeat. 

It may take a few sessions but you should be able to complete the introduction to gunfire in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

I started with a cap gun when Gibby was in another room and when he came to investigate the noise I gave him a treat. He quickly associated the cap gun with reward and started running to me when he heard the noise. I then followed basically the same process as Swampcollie described starting out with a blank pistol or .22 then to a 20ga shotgun. It worked for us he is just over a year old now and when he hears gun fire it means fun times for him.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Gunners introduction today no big deal. Wound up with a 20 Ga. round within about 10 ft. Just looked at me like he was totally oblivious to it. Soon very soon it will mean something.
He really likes pheasants!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Good to see you on here OSU Timber as I have seen you on other threads like ifish etc.

I believe you are getting good advice.

I always just gradually incorporated the shot (22 blank) into my normal single marks routine. This would be after the dog had learned the routine and was so wound up about marks that it didnt matter what happens that dog wanted to go. I would set up an extremely simple (open, no cover) mark at about 75 to 100, have the thrower throw and then shoot. Gradually work the distances down shorter... and soon the shot was just part of it all. Later I would just incorporate the shotgun much the same way.

Go Beavs....
(OSU 1986-1992)


----------

